# Fry in the bottom of a vase



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

So I had to move some things around my tank recently. I have a 4.5 to 5 inch high ceramic vase that is normally on it's side to provide a cave option for my kribs. But I had left it upright thinking it would be an undesirable spawning site while trying to curb a bit of aggression in the female.

Long story short, the female accepted the male again and they decided to spawn in the upright vase. So I have a bunch of fry now in the bottom of said vase. I'm not sure if I should leave everything alone or if I should turn the vase back on it's side to make it easier for the parents to get them out and around the tank when the time comes. My concern is that they stay pretty close to the bottom of the tank to start out with, so they might not have the instinct/ability to swim up high and out. 

Should I turn the vase over so it's more like a regular cave they can get in and out of, or should I trust my young parents to physically move them if they need assistance? This is only her second spawn and his first that I'm aware of, so their parenting skills aren't the strongest as of yet (first batch of fry were consumed).

I don't want to interfere, but I don't want to leave them in too challenging of a situation for new parents to figure out. I'm new to breeding as well so I'd appreciate any thoughts or advice. Thanks!


----------



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

Would you ever sell / deliver some of the fry to me in Maple Ridge.
I would pay cash monnayyyy :stuck_out_tongue::smile: seriously haha


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I would flip the vase .Easier to feed the fry.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

When I used to breed Kribs back in the 80's, I always used small, notched flower pots placed upside-down. I also had fine gravel as substrate. The parents would move the fry from time to time to newly created gravel pits. I think moving the vase back on its side would be smart. The fry would not struggle to find food and the parents would protect them.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone - this is an old post... I think I did tip it onto it's side and it worked well until they were consumed by their inexperienced parents lol


----------

